# BEIJING | China Tiewu Tower A | 203m | 667ft | 45 fl | T/O



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/china-tiewu-tower-a/32840

2019-03-25 by 大刚


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-04-30 by zhanghaoyizhuce


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-07-08 by Dagang


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-08-04 by Dagang


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-12-30 by Dagang


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-04-28 by Dagang


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Love that cladding!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-07-22 by Dagang



















2020-08-13 by reflets


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 南城文盲 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by peter on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Peng on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by peter on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by ZGZ on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-30 by 大刚


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 宇宙奥德赛 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by yzf1089 on 500px








by yzf1089 on 500px





​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 14* (the rightmost skyscraper)








霞蔚丽泽 by 伍壹伍 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Peng  on 500px









by 大震Zachary on 500px





​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

It seems like April 14 was a very popular day to take pictures of Lize at sunset...


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Huge amount of empty land around there. Does anyone know what's planned for it?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Lize is a new CBD at Fengtai District in SW Beijing.
According to the plan, there will be some large public green spaces/parks surrounding the CBD area.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 17:*








丽泽金融商务区 by yzf1089 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by XuSongPhotography on 500px









by 进群 on 500px





​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 26:*








远眺丽泽商圈 by 玉乐啸天 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

丽泽夜景 by 进群 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 来过路过 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing Lize New CBD - 北京丽泽商务区*
Fengtai District, SW Beijing








by 山色空蒙 on 500px









by JLJ Vision on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by pandaping2012 on 500px








by 北坞耕夫 on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

That's a lot of cranes on the right side...


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

little universe said:


> 北京丽泽商务区地标建筑 by JLJ Vision on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, if the main tower is 203m, I presume the secondary tower is 150m


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> @A Chicagoan, if the main tower is 203m, I presume the secondary tower is 150m


According to Gaoloumi, the second tower is exactly 150 meters!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 燕双鹰 on 500px









by Haki on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by kwly_2333 on 500px









by 路过的猴子 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Modafan on 500px









by vivien on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 19:*








绚丽朝晖 by 三鹏印象 on 500px.com


----------



## erkantang (May 8, 2013)

What are the sites in front?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by ONE_梦想家 on 500px









by Zhou Dafa on 500px









by Zhou Dafa on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Peng on 500px









by 狂奔的茄子 on 500px








by 狂奔的茄子 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 迷彩 on 500px








by 迷彩 on 500px


​


----------

